# Getting a source Blob style



## TheBlob (Mar 2, 2014)

With all do respect. There have been some pretty lame posts lately regarding sources for gear or raws.
 RELAX, in case you didnt know this is a gear using community infact many of us are on cycle right now! Thats right, we have acquired sources from some place or another in our travels[SUB][/SUB] some of us even know where to get raws.We also all do a pretty good job looking out for each other. Vets, intermmediate, and beginner. Know what that means. It means if you had some friends here bet you money they could help stear you in the right direction. And guess what theyd be happy to help you.. This community is full of good, intelligent bros that actually have your interests at heart, and wanna see you become a sexy meat titan.. All oily and shirtless... uh sorry got off track..
 Its real simple. Stop making ridiculous posts and chat and make friends.. BOOM.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 2, 2014)

Bump for Oily Meat Titans.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm always looking for a source blob. ..still haven't found it.

I will take ur advice


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 2, 2014)

I have to agree with bolb.  This is not a source board, so don't bother asking.  Your best bet will be word of mouth from a friend.  And just FYI, coming in and making a bunch of loud mouth idiotic posts and pissing people off is not how you make new friends.

And just a friendly reminder, openly asking or PM'ing other members asking for a source is against board rules and will get you banned.

In short, shut up, settle down and play nice.  People spend a lot of time developing connections and no one is going to just hand them over to you on the first day because you asked really loud.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 2, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I'm always looking for a source blob. ..still haven't found it.
> 
> I will take ur advice



Dude you got the Cobra Kai sensei in your corner what more is there?


----------



## will (Mar 2, 2014)

Good post. Until next week when someone new wants to know how to get a source. I myself just want to stop replying to any source questions. I live In a small area with not that many people and have almost double digit sources, so I say if u can't find just one then maybe there's a reason


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2014)

im looking for tillacle labs


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 2, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> im looking for tillacle labs



Tillacle G2G I put on 70lbs of muscle, and Bench 500 off of one 4 week cycle..RESULTS


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm not a very friendly guy so don't ask me either!!!


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 3, 2014)

i usually tell people to just contact Rumpy


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 3, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> im looking for tillacle labs



I grew 6" in two weeks thanks to Tillacle Labs (height, not muscle mass).


----------



## Yaya (Mar 3, 2014)

I've been trying to get tillacles contact info for years!! I heard the chemist was strange but g2g..  last I heard the United Nations put a camera in his bathroom and filmed him having interracial sex


----------



## Seeker (Mar 3, 2014)

I like creatine...it's a steriod.


----------



## event462 (Mar 3, 2014)

I always hear you guys making jokes about tillacle labs and someone called Uncle (Zed?). For us newbies, can you tell the story?


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 3, 2014)

BUNDY!!!! story time


----------



## stonetag (Mar 3, 2014)

Steelers4Life said:


> I'm not a very friendly guy so don't ask me either!!!


Throw in big, mean, anger issues, and the inability to socialize with the public, I'm there also Bro! lol


----------



## will (Mar 3, 2014)

I blame my attitude on the test haha


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 3, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> i usually tell people to just contact Rumpy



Definitely a good idea, just send him pms (as in multiple) he rewards persistence....


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 3, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> Definitely a good idea, just send him pms (as in multiple) he rewards persistence....



I only tell people pinn or PSL until they get to 10.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 3, 2014)

I have a handful of sources but the majority of them try to charge double for some .com gear. they must forget everyone has the internet


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 3, 2014)

If you guys are seriously looking for some LNE from TillerLabs I can connect you.  But, only if you're looking for the most totally ligit stuff.  Only serious inquiry plz.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Mar 3, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> If you guys are seriously looking for some LNE from TillerLabs I can connect you.  But, only if you're looking for the most totally ligit stuff.  Only serious inquiry plz.




I heard LNE Is the shit!!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 3, 2014)

Don't forget Quality raws !!They have quality raws just ask em they'll tell ya !!!


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 3, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> Don't forget Quality raws !!They have quality raws just ask em they'll tell ya !!!



LMAO!! Because false advertisement is unethical


----------



## JOMO (Mar 3, 2014)

event462 said:


> I always hear you guys making jokes about tillacle labs and someone called Uncle (Zed?). For us newbies, can you tell the story?



Just type in "tilltheend" in the advanced search menu and read threads/posts by him. Old member who was like no other. He was a chatbox legend and the founder of tillable labs, renowned for their LNE. Also known as lettuce no ester.

Uncle Z, a google search could clear that all up for you.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 3, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I'm always looking for a source blob. ..still haven't found it.
> 
> I will take ur advice



Im always looking for a friend and still havent found one. That's why I'm here. I don't do anything illegal including but not limited to the use of anabolic steroids.


----------



## 502 (Mar 3, 2014)

damn, i'm glad someone can say this without getting in trouble. I told some new guys this same exact thing and got bitched at. good informative post though, I completely agree!


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2014)

Yu spelt horse wroneg.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 3, 2014)

Did someone say whores?


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 3, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Did someone say whores?



A whores source!


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 3, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> A whores source!



I just tell people to contact Pinkbear.  He'll do anything you want.  Anything.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 3, 2014)

Please let me emphasize the any thing part


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 3, 2014)

And his wardrobe collection, but male and female rivals Rodger on American Dad.  You name it, he'll show up wearing it.


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 3, 2014)

Pinkbear! I thought I was special!


----------



## Rumpy (Mar 3, 2014)

Pink makes everyone feel special


----------

